# [info] - udev-103 stabile

## .:chrome:.

come da oggetto.

questo rende deprecato coldplug, che quindi deve essere disinstallato, come dice di fare l'ebuild di udev stesso.

da adesso è udev ad occuparsi del caricamento dei moduli dei dispositivi che rileva

----------

## X-Drum

aggiungo una piccola nota:

se sul vostro sistema è presente il file: 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/30-svgalib.rules
```

apparentente a 

```
media-libs/svgalib
```

rimuovetelo, pare essere incompatibile con questa versione di udev (forse anche inutile)

----------

## bandreabis

Ma io lo avevo già disinstallato coldplug... su amd64 con la versione 087-r1 di udev non serviva più.   :Question: 

----------

## Luca89

io invece non l'ho mai usato coldplug  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma io lo avevo già disinstallato coldplug... su amd64 con la versione 087-r1 di udev non serviva più.  

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=udev

sicuro di avere installato la 087-r1?

quella versione era l'ultima che si interfacciava con coldplug, che è stato sostituito con la 098

----------

## bandreabis

Sono sicuro:

 *Quote:*   

> $ emerge -pv udev coldplug
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Di udev ho l'ultima versione stable per amd64:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ eix udev
> 
> * sys-fs/udev
> ...

 

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho visto il mio udev nuovo lamentarsi per la regola 48-qemu-boh. Visto che non ho mai usato qemu e che forse derivava da una semi-installazione di tempo fa, ho cancellato il file relativo e ora funziona tutto benissimo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho visto il mio udev nuovo lamentarsi per la regola 48-qemu-boh. Visto che non ho mai usato qemu e che forse derivava da una semi-installazione di tempo fa, ho cancellato il file relativo e ora funziona tutto benissimo.

 

è un po il problema che si verificava con la regola citata prima (svgalib)

devono essere incompatibili con questa versione di udev

----------

